# Does movie hype ever deliver?



## Violanthe (Nov 8, 2005)

We've all seen it: Big budget films get hyped endlessly (speculative fiction films often among them) but end up being a disappointment, then a small independent film with little advertising budget gets a devoted critical and cult following by word of mouth. Is hype somehow proportional to the quality of the film? Do bad films get hyped more because they aren't so good? Or are good films simply a rare gem in every category (big budget, or independent)? Can hype ever spoil a film?


----------



## Elbereth (Nov 8, 2005)

The only reason why some films get "hyped" more than others is simple....they have the bigger budget to do so. 

I'm sure most film makers would like to create as much hype as possible around their films...but ultimately, not every film can. 

Why do bad films usually get the most hype...because they follow the formula of filmmaking that is dictated by the movie studio executives who provide the money for thier films....They are looking for more glitz, more glamour, more sex and more violence, and lots of beautiful people... and unfortunately for most movie audiences...that is what sells. Even if it is not the highest quality performance.

Can too much hype hurt? That is a debatable question. There are some that say "bad publicity, is better than no publicity at all." Although in the past there has been films that spent millions on thier publicity to only see mediocre results in the box office (ex/ The Hulk or Catgirl). 

And lastly...Are good films a gem in every category: In my opinion, yes....although the answer to this question is subject to opinion really. Some people like big budget, exciting thrillers that have little substance...and they think smartly written dialog and quality film making are boring or too artsy. 

And now that I have rambled on ....I will let someone else take a crack at it.


----------



## Gabba (Nov 8, 2005)

Elbereth said:


> ...and they think smartly written dialog and quality film making are boring or too artsy.




HEHE, I dont think I know!  Just kidding, but I do feel a drag against big budget films with lots of action and little thinking. But I do not deny that some films created with more purpose and thought than for eksample "Die Hard" are better movies. I can just not see them more than one time, and thats why they do not exist in my DVD shelf.


----------



## Elbereth (Nov 8, 2005)

Gabba said:


> HEHE, I dont think I know!  Just kidding, but I do feel a drag against big budget films with lots of action and little thinking. But I do not deny that some films created with more purpose and thought than for eksample "Die Hard" are better movies. I can just not see them more than one time, and thats why they do not exist in my DVD shelf.



No "Die Hard"...but that is a Classic 80's flick! Awesomely bad 80's flicks are in a class unto themeselves....they can't be touched!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 8, 2005)

The most recent example of an enormously hyped up movie I can think of would be _Mr and Mrs Smith_ which scored big bucks in the theaters across the world, but is in my opinion a very lame film with little thought given to content and plot. I wonder how many people went to see it because they thought it would be a good or fun film, and how many for the currently hottest Tinsel Town couple - Pitt and Jolie.


----------



## Elbereth (Nov 8, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> The most recent example of an enormously hyped up movie I can think of would be _Mr and Mrs Smith_ which scored big bucks in the theaters across the world, but is in my opinion a very lame film with little thought given to content and plot. I wonder how many people went to see it because they thought it would be a good or fun film, and how many for the currently hottest Tinsel Town couple - Pitt and Jolie.



Ok, ok...I admit it! I saw this film in the theaters. It was my boyfriend's suggestion and I didn't have many expectations going into it. However, it did serve its purpose...it entertained me...even if it didn't have a great plot. Was it worth the money spent...absolutely (especially since I didn't pay a dime of it....hehe )


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 9, 2005)

Violanthe said:


> We've all seen it: Big budget films get hyped endlessly (speculative fiction films often among them) but end up being a disappointment, then a small independent film with little advertising budget gets a devoted critical and cult following by word of mouth. Is hype somehow proportional to the quality of the film? Do bad films get hyped more because they aren't so good? Or are good films simply a rare gem in every category (big budget, or independent)? Can hype ever spoil a film?



As a General Cosmic Truth: _The more it's advertised, the less it's needed._

As for movies, the more that's spent on making them, the more they _must_ be hyped just to break even, let alone make a profit. 

Barley


----------



## Violanthe (Nov 9, 2005)

> The most recent example of an enormously hyped up movie I can think of would be _Mr and Mrs Smith_ which scored big bucks in the theaters across the world, but is in my opinion a very lame film with little thought given to content and plot.


 
I found this one particularly surprising because the screeplay was supposedly the writers' MFA thesis, and MFA programs and notorious for erring on the side of being hyper literary


----------

